# Mornington Peninsula



## jollyrodger (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Just getting into kayak fishing and live in Tyabb on the Mornington Peninsula.
Haven't got a clue what i'm doing but hell that never stopped me before.
If anyone is going out in this area send me a message, as its always good to have company and someone to tell me which dumb thing i'm doing wrong is most likely to kill me first. 8)


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

jollyrodger said:


> Hi all,
> Just getting into kayak fishing and live in Tyabb on the Mornington Peninsula.
> Haven't got a clue what i'm doing but hell that never stopped me before.
> If anyone is going out in this area send me a message, as its always good to have company and someone to tell me which dumb thing i'm doing wrong is most likely to kill me first. 8)


welcome to AKFF

living in Tyabb is centre of some great fishing - but the look of it you have a shorter yak ( 3 meters ) so be a little carefull if you intend on fishing westernport on your side , the tide flows can be quite high along the north arm
even though there is some great fishing along there
most shorted yaks dont track as well as a longer unit this does make paddling harder work if you have to push into a 6 + kph tide you will go nowhere

PPB is probably a better bet for you tide flow wise

I cant help you much in PPB as I fish mainly westernport myself and mostly the east side lang lang to san remo


----------

